# Themed Bunk Bed Help



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey All 
I am new to the site (posted an intro in the intro board). 

I have a couple of youngsters who will be sharing a room very soon to make room for a new addition. The boys want a super hero bedroom. I thought it would be kind of cool to build a themed bunk bed. The batcave has come to mind and I have sketched it out but I was looking to see if anyone has any similar projects they would care to share. I have the general idea of how I want to go about it but i could use some inspiration. 

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

INSPIRATION,

YOU CAN DO ANYTHING you put your mind to and have FAITH. The batcave would be a great theme. I don't remember the cave layout , but the bottom bunk could be built as the car going in or out and the top bunk appear to be the cave door open and then mural/faux the wall as the cave and interior. If not wanting to paint on wall cut one end and side from plywood with some cave shape. You'd be surprised how a little shadowing can create 3D effects.

Here's a pic(poor pic) of a bed I built for my daughter 20 yrs ago that I got creative last week and repainted for my granddaughter to have. Painted faux style....windows, shutters, raised panels, stone foundation and grass. Window boxes are toy boxes, porch is bed, porh roof lifts up for storage.

Have fun and don't forget to show pics,
Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for that info. 
You have already got the wheels turning.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 for Tim.........

Will say,that every bit of effort you excercise creating special projects for your young-ins will be remember'd.You simply can NOT do enough to enrich the lives of youngsters.The very best of luck,BW


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

I have finally had the time to come up with the plans for this bed. It will be a batcave theme with a slide from the top bunk. I was planning on using MDF for the entire project. I was thinking of using T Nuts to join the corners of the MDF. I will have 4 sheets that basically make up a box that will surround the bottom bunk (on a box spring since I have it). I will build a 2x3 frame and lay a piece of MDF on that for that top bunk. 

I am questioning the strength of the T-Nuts in the MDF to hold it together. I will glue them in place but I am wondering if that will be enough. If any one has any thoughts on this I would appreciate it. The other option is to build a 2x4 frame. 

Rough Idea in attached Sketchup

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Never been a big MDF fan, but there's alot used now days :no::huh: IMO. With enough framing anythings possible.

Like the theme and idea. Shows some pics of progress. Enjoy the build.

Have a Blessed day,Tim


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

I finally got started on this project and wanted to share the progress. This picture does not include the front piece that still needs to have the "cave opening" cut into it. Everything bolts together so I can carry this thing around. Ive had fun planning it let's hope I have as much fun building it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Cool,

Gotta plan and going foward. Keep up the work and don't forget the pics.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know how big your boys are but I might recommend adding one more stretcher across that top bunk. Those look pretty beefy but I know when I was young we did some damage to beds that weren't metal framed. It was so bad we ended up having our beds built out of 4x4 posts with 2x6 rails and 2x4 slats (oriented vertically) because we played so rough.

Looks great so far. I'm hoping to build my boy's bed very soon. Still need to make a couple of tweaks to the design.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is looking good but like Frank said, you best beef it up big time or it won't last long. I built one for two of our grandsons and they are rough as a corn cob, the bed is still in one piece so far. 

Just a word of caution, be sure to make room to get the mattress in the bottom bunk.:whistling2:


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

These are some great words of wisdom that can only come from experience. :laughing:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Design for........"drunks,old folks and,children".

If theres any thought that it might fail...........it will,considering the above.BW


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

I made some more progress. I have a little sanding to complete and we are ready for the hard part. Paint!!!

Any tips on painting MDF?


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations on this great project! 

Prime first, then paint, end with a sealer. (See http://www.painting-ideas-techniques.com/primingmdf.html for tips on working with mdf.) The folks at the local home center can help you select the best products. 

This link shows some colors for a pirate ship but could be used for a bat cave: http://www.behr.com/cma/Behr/Marketing/Inspiration_Galleries/Interior_Disney/Disney_PDF/Pirates.pdf

Consider using no or low VOC products to minimize the smell (since it looks like you are working in an attached garage). It also looks like you get a lot of strong sunlight which will accelerate the drying on the sunny side and while the shady side will dry more slowly. 

Use safety goggles and eye protection, possibly a respirator, and make sure you have adequate ventilation.

Be sure to keep the boys out while you are painting, priming, and sealing – I know this is hard - because the project looks so CUTE! 

PS – commenting as a mom: can you soften some of the bat cave’s edges since I have a feeling the boys will be doing some heavy exploring?

I look forward to seeing the next photos. Best wishes. I am excited for the boys!


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for those links. I was unaware of the dangers of using this stuff. I was not originally going to paint the sides that would be against the walls but after reading up the gases that can escape I will be covering every inch in primer and paint. 

I also bought some of the magnectic primer to add another dimension of fun. Hopefully they will leave me along for abit :icon_smile:

Also the photos probably dont show it but I rounded over all exposed edges with 1/4" round over bit and sanded it down where I couldnt get the router in. I even rounded over the edges under the slide and stairs cuz they will e climbing under it thats for sure.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Way to go screamon demon! It sounds like you have a house full of small explorers, I mean bat-men-in-training. 

The magnetic primer is a great option. I have used the Rust-oleum® Specialty Magnetic Primer base coat, which you can then apply with a top coat of latex paint. Be sure to have the can shaken in the Paint Department before bringing it home or else you will need to hand stir it for 10 minutes!!! You should be able to take it back to the store and have them shake it for you.

Use a foam roller that is designed to give a smooth finish - the smoother the surface, the stronger the magnetic attraction. This project can be completed in 1-2 days. Follow the directions exactly - I know this sounds simple but I have several teacher friends who told me that trying to hasten the drying / curing time did not give the desired results. 

Thanks for extra sanding and safety. Keep us posted – I am excited to see your finished project!


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Make sure you fill each of the cut edges with some wood filler or high density filler. MDF edges suck in paint and unless sealed first are a PITA to get looking right no matter the amount of sanding. I use standard wood filler from Elmers Amazon.com: Elmer's E842L Carpenter's Wood Filler 1-Quart: Home Improvement. Works good, easy to sand, finishes perfect.


----------



## screamon demon (Feb 18, 2011)

I finally finished the project and I am happy to report the boys slept in their new bed all night. I took one last quick photo in the garage before disassembly and reassembly in the room. I figured I would post up the last picture.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job. Looks like my design is going to have to be modified to become a bunk bed so I'm in a holding pattern at the moment. Good to see someone is getting their projects finished though.


----------



## Designing Woman (Nov 9, 2010)

Congratulations screamon demon! The bat cave looks fantastic. I am sure that the boys are so proud of you. 

So when do you start building the bat mobile???? :batman:


----------

